# Silver Trench Watch



## keithinuk (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm not a collector of watches, but I do have some watches that have been passed down, I posted them on here some time back, 1925-6 pocket watches.

I picked up a trench watch some time ago, but it was not in working order, but it was still a very nice looking watch, so I have been keeping half an eye open for another one, as I collect vintage items, but not normally watches.

Anyway I picked up what I suspect is a George Stockwell silver watch, with a date stamp of S, so it would make it 1913, so is it still classed os a trench watch?

It was cheapish and sold as seen, as it had just been found in with some miscellaneous junk on a junk stool.

I will add some pictures, as I may be totally wrong.

Time will tell, but it's working, at the moment.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That is a very nice watch indeed. So far I think you are spot on - looks to me like a London import mark with a date letter of 1913. George Stockwell looks favourite for the sponsor. Probably because you are not a watch collector you have missed out the key photo. If you could post a nice sharp picture of the movement it may be possible to get a positive ID on it.

Yes, it is a trench watch. The name is given generally to early wristwatches with fixed wire lugs, because their wearing was popularised by officers in WW1. Your watch may have been nowhere near the Front, of course, who's to know unless the case-back is inscribed? But it is still a trench watch.

Although there were lots of variations, the two most common styles you see are the ones like mine with lumed Arabic "railway" numerals and poire-squelette or "cathedral" hands, and your type with black Roman and blued steel hands. "Red 12" was common in both styles. You find them in nickel, lots in silver and some in 9ct gold. Get it sorted, I'd say, because they are becoming very popular, and good ones with provenance command high prices. Google WW1 watches and you will see what I mean. I can also point you towards a strap maker.

Here's mine for comparison:


----------

